# choc chis?



## chihuahua lover (Mar 14, 2010)

not sure if this has beem done but can people post pics of their chocolate coloured chis?

i really want a chi girl and my oh said i am alowed one if want but he dont want a choc colou so want to show him pics to persuade haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres a couple of photos! 

Tiny

















Rufus & Billy(Previous bred puppies 8 weeks old) 

Rufus









Billy









Speedy - This photo does her no justice! Shes so pretty! lol


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my baby Coco:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie..... Dark Chocolate


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwwwr can i steal coco? x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's Neko.. my choc boy who owns my heart!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They are all so cute.I want a choc tri. i have a black tri and a blue tri.I have always said I want a choc tri to finish the group.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-Love and Ninja's son and daughter (2 years ago)


----------



## chihuahua lover (Mar 14, 2010)

awwww thanks everyone, my oh has just sat lookin at them all sayin how cute they are haha x think in getting my own way haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww now i know why i love chocolates!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my Bella Ella


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese is a chocolate and tan chi


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes beautifull awwwwww x


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmmm, for some reason I am now craving a candy bar. LOL All very beautiful pics of these chocolate chis!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

MakNLFi, I was going to say the same thing... i'm heading to get me a Kit Kat bar as soon as i send this off. lol

Lovely pics everyone!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Nom nom nom!!!! 

Who wouldn't like a chocolate Chi?!? Men are so weird!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

I have 3 Chocolates!!!

Radar...Chocolate & Tan...









Rowdy...Chocolate Brindle SOW...









Isaac....Chocolate Brindle w/Irish Markings...









Isaac & Rowdy together, half brothers...


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

choc chi picture below


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw they are all adorably adorable!!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I love it when i can play too! Here is Dutch


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kisses Chocolate and White Chi


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So many beautiful chocolate babies..I adore them! And such a variety of chocolate colors too.. Milk choc, dark choc, reddish choc, solid choco, spotted choc on white, choco and tan... I have so enjoyed seeing all the wonderful chocolate chi babies!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Radar_Love said:


> I have 3 Chocolates!!!
> 
> Radar...Chocolate & Tan...
> 
> ...


LOL guess it's a small world "HI" love your boys!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is Ricky I love Chocolates
as a pup








and now








Full body shot


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Cynthia! Guess it is a small world!!!


----------



## chihuahua lover (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks everyone, he fell in love haha and i also think ive found a breeder!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateo's a chocolate merle


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I love chocolate chis


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

chihuahua lover said:


> thanks everyone, he fell in love haha and i also think ive found a breeder!


wonderful can't wait to see the pup you get! I was thinking of getting another chocolate but since I have one I decided my next one would be black and tan or cream spotted. Good Luck!!


----------



## Chico29 (Apr 8, 2010)

awww all these chi's are cute


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww all these pics are so cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## magster (Jan 25, 2010)

Here are my two chocolate Chis....I can't get over little chocolate noses!

My adorable chocolate Puck:



















And my little munchkin, Wyatt, chocolate sabled fawn (with Irish markings):


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a chocolate and white chi and a white with chocolate on her head.


----------

